# Sport and Exercise Session with a Panel of Experts



## Odette DUK (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

We know sport, exercise, and type 1 can be tricky to navigate for you and your child. There’s a lot to think about. How much insulin has your child got on board? Are they playing in a football match or running around in the playground? When and what did they last eat?
Join us at our *Sport and Exercise Q&A Session* with our *panel of experts* who’ll help to answer your questions about your child taking part in sport and exercise.

*Meet the panel *

*Dr Rob Andrews*, Associate Professor of Diabetes at Exeter University
*Sam Barnard*, Paediatric Diabetes Specialist Nurse at CHFT
*Lindsay Cary, *Advanced Specialist Dietitian at Staffordshire Hospital
*The details of the session*

*When: *Thursday, 22 October
*Time: *7.00-8.30pm
*How: *To register for the session complete *this short form*.


----------



## helli (Oct 7, 2020)

This sounds great. Do you intend to do anything similar for adults? 
We have Type 1 and do exercise too so experience many of the same issues. 
Ok, so we may not run around the playground quite as often but Type 1 and exercise does not stop when we reach 18. For some of us it starts later.


----------



## Odette DUK (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Helli, 

Thanks for your message. Diabetes UK has recently run two virtual sessions for adults living with type 1 about Sport and Exercise. However, unfortunately, there aren't any more planned for the rest of the year.

However, there will be two sessions you might be interested in, #TheBig1 Online - Ageing well with type 1 and healthy eating with type 1. Please get in touch with south.west@diabetes.org.uk if you'd like any more information. 

Many thanks
Odette


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 7, 2020)

helli said:


> This sounds great. Do you intend to do anything similar for adults?
> We have Type 1 and do exercise too so experience many of the same issues.
> Ok, so we may not run around the playground quite as often but Type 1 and exercise does not stop when we reach 18. For some of us it starts later.


There was a Big1 on Sport and Exercise in September and I understand that there plans for future events.  Well worth getting in touch with the Sw team (south.west@diabetes.org.uk) to get more information.  There is also a thread specifically for The Big1, where the SW team will post the link for registering for the forthcoming event on Ageing Well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2020)

Sounds great @Odette DUK


----------



## Odette DUK (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks very much @everydayupsanddowns!


----------

